# Legendary Auto preassembled door panels



## lail1985 (Feb 19, 2008)

Does everyone know that Legendary Auto Interiors, Ltd makes pre assembled door panels for 1968-72 GTO/Lemans? They are made with "as original" upper *metal *rails on both the front and rear panels. The fronts have the correct "rolled" ends to ensure a quality fit and appearance. They also come with high-quality window fuzzies and door lock ferrules to complete the show-qulaity look. On top of everything else, they come with a "Legendary" Limited Lifetime Warranty!


----------

